# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  beli koi yg harga bersahabat (70 - 150 rb)

## yocki782

halo kawan,

saya bukan hobi koi sih, cuman seneng aja liat ikan. saya ada niat beli ikan koi blitar bbrp aja yg grade A kecil. yg bagus dan terpercaya dimana ya belinya ? kalau ada yg punya pengalaman boleh share 

kolam saya sih kecil banget, cuman 250 ltr aja. dah ada 3 koi ukuran 22cm an dan bbrp komet

makasih gan bro

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

